# Need Clarification for LHC & LIMA.



## OliviaPrice (Feb 3, 2011)

When performing a heart cath In 2010 we could also bill 93539 for viewing a *native *IMA as a potential graft vessel because CPT specified "whether native or used for bypass".  In 2011 CPT code 93459 does not include the term "native".  Should procedure 93459 be used when a left heart cath is performed and the native IMA is injected to asses patency as a potential graft vessel?


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 4, 2011)

PRICEOR said:


> When performing a heart cath In 2010 we could also bill 93539 for viewing a *native *IMA as a potential graft vessel because CPT specified "whether native or used for bypass".  In 2011 CPT code 93459 does not include the term "native".  Should procedure 93459 be used when a left heart cath is performed and the native IMA is injected to asses patency as a potential graft vessel?



The same rules apply until CMMS/AMA/WHO says otherwise, see note below.

"Use code 93455,93457,93459 or 93461 when selective injections are made into arterial conduits (internal mammary,radial or gastroduodenal arteery bypass graphs), whether used _or contemplated to be used _as a graft, when angiography is performed at time of cardiac cattheterization."....

source Zhealth Publishing  Diagnostic & Interventional Cardiovascular Coding Reference  Fifth Edition 2011

HTH


----------

